# $5000 dollar bait bucket "the Croakerarium"



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes indeed boys don't get all lathered up when you lay your eyes on this sexy bait bucket.. it's the latest and greatest way for the guides down in PM to not only keep their little monkey's in but get them a bit fatter before they are sacrificed. They actually feed the monkey's hot dogs... yes that's right hot dogs to keep them in good shape so they won't get to winded when they get lobbed through the air.

Please notice this setup comes with an aireator, plexiglass top(so the birds won't steal them) and yes you see it correct.. that there boys is a state of the art air cooling system for them monkey's. 

Oh yes how far we have come in the preservation of our....... BARKING MONKEYS. 



JS


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That's BA!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Right on the dock beside their boat... NICE isn't it.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I need me one. Shupe. How well does it work? Did the manufactuer give you a trial offer and and warranty with it?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bothered


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm not to sure about having the toilet on top of the igloo???


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

sotexhookset said:


> I need me one. Shupe. How well does it work? Did the manufactuer give you a trial offer and and warranty with it?


I will have to get that info I am not for sure.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

JShupe said:


> I will have to get that info I am not for sure.


Saweeet! Let me know and send me a pic when you install yours.

Lol


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

For $5K it better come with a dozen happy endings.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

For 5k you get lots of dead trout.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

JShupe said:


> For 5k you get lots of dead trout.


and your hurt feelings


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

What is the best way to rig a croaker?
I have never fished with them before and hear they work great.
Thanks, J


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's a sweet rig.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd bet T-Rod would like to hang out there, sip white zinfandel, & stick his feet in that tank for a fresh croaker manicure.


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

That looks like a bathtub for the base. Really cool!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> and your hurt feelings


Gilby, grab me an ice tea and some queso... Thanks


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

JShupe said:


> Gilby, grab me an ice tea and some queso... Thanks


Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are... Well at least if you aren't Gilbert.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Jay Baker said:


> What is the best way to rig a croaker?
> I have never fished with them before and hear they work great.
> Thanks, J


Alabama rig is the best. Just make sure you have a heavy action rod. I usually catch a limit in two cast. Out of the water in less than ten minutes.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Gilby, grab me an ice tea and some queso... Thanks


not till you stop crying


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Team Burns said:


> Alabama rig is the best. Just make sure you have a heavy action rod. I usually catch a limit in two cast. Out of the water in less than ten minutes.


Probably a good China Rodsmith rod would work good.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

That is a big ol spoon you are stirring the pot with bro. I like your style!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

If your scared buy a dog!!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That is a big ol spoon you are stirring the pot with bro. I like your style!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


You like that huh!


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'd bet T-Rod would like to hang out there, sip white zinfandel, & stick his feet in that tank for a fresh croaker manicure.


I heard they bite the dead skin off...leaving your feet silky smooth.

Five


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Number_Five said:


> I heard they bite the dead skin off...leaving your feet silky smooth.
> 
> Five


He needs to dunk that dome in there! :slimer:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Waiting on Fishinguy to comment...ooops nevermind


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

fishin shallow said:


> Waiting on Fishinguy to comment...ooops nevermind


Awww maaaannnnn, you went there


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Haute Pursuit said:


> He needs to dunk that dome in there! :slimer:


Dual purpose....bait tank in the mornings....beauty salon in the evenings. Finally a social hang out in PM! LOL

Five


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Fill the cooler with beer, set up a ring swing game and let's get ready to Ruuuummmmble!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

got me to thinking about..........


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Fishinguy.... Where oh where is fishinguy at oh where.....


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Just think about how many would jump in that thing....savings on boats, reels, rods & etc. It is a great investment! !


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

JShupe said:


> Fishinguy.... Where oh where is fishinguy at oh where.....


He has been busy on TOS


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Barking monkeys!!! Ha!
Love it!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> He has been busy on TOS


????? You know his location?


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

I guess it beats swimming pool


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Sweet Tank, remember

Just Fillet Ten! JFT


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Croaker slinger said:


> Sweet Tank, remember
> 
> Just Fillet Ten! JFT


Lol, did you make it past the 6th grade?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I plan on trying croaker next weekend now. Thanks Shupe:cheers:


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

JShupe said:


> Lol, did you make it past the 6th grade?


Dang Jode.....kinda hard on the Beaver ain't ya?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> I plan on trying croaker next weekend now. Thanks Shupe:cheers:


Roger that bro!!!! I hope it works for ya. 

Lemme know how it goes and make sure you post up stringer pics!!!

JS


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

ningapleeze said:


> Dang Jode.....kinda hard on the Beaver ain't ya?


Can't you see him now scratching his head... Ummm what's he mean by that? Duhhhh ummmmm.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JShupe said:


> Roger that bro!!!! I hope it works for ya.
> 
> Lemme know how it goes and make sure you post up stringer pics!!!
> 
> JS


I don't plan on keeping anything cept reds. Only have one on the halfshell left and thats on the menu tomorrow. Don't particularly care for mushy frozen specks either.
Edit: I've use 6" croaker for bull reds(irresistible)


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> I don't plan on keeping anything cept reds. Only have one on the halfshell left and thats on the menu tomorrow. Don't particularly care for mushy frozen specks either.
> Edit: I've use 6" croaker for bull reds(irresistible)


Nothing like eating some tagged bull red my man!! 

6" that's a nice size monkey fo sho!!


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

spurgersalty said:


> I don't plan on keeping anything cept reds. Only have one on the halfshell left and thats on the menu tomorrow. Don't particularly care for mushy frozen specks either.
> Edit: I've use 6" croaker for bull reds(irresistible)


All you need to catch Rubberlip's is a chewed up piece of Bubblegum.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ningapleeze said:


> All you need to catch Rubberlip's is a chewed up piece of Bubblegum.


Don't get me started on the most useless substance on the face of the earth:headknock


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

JShupe said:


> Yes indeed boys don't get all lathered up when you lay your eyes on this sexy bait bucket.. it's the latest and greatest way for the guides down in PM to not only keep their little monkey's in but get them a bit fatter before they are sacrificed. They actually feed the monkey's hot dogs... yes that's right hot dogs to keep them in good shape so they won't get to winded when they get lobbed through the air.
> 
> Please notice this setup comes with an aireator, plexiglass top(so the birds won't steal them) and yes you see it correct.. that there boys is a state of the art air cooling system for them monkey's.
> 
> ...


 This thing is AWESOME! We use water toughs, but that thing takes it to another level. Might have to step our game up for next season.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Run-N-Gun said:


> This thing is AWESOME! We use water toughs, but that thing takes it to another level. Might have to step our game up for next season.


Yep if u don't have one of those you are playin single A ball.

I like that stringer pic you got there too.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

JShupe said:


> Yep if u don't have one of those you are playin single A ball.
> 
> I like that stringer pic you got there too.


Thanks man, yea I hear a phone call to the big leagues coming before next season.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Run-N-Gun said:


> Thanks man, yea I hear a phone call to the big leagues coming before next season.


Where u guide RNG?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't say RNG! He may find you and put sugar in your tank. Lol


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JShupe said:


> Where u guide RNG?


PM I'm hoping


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> PM I'm hoping


Boom!!! Nah I don't recognize him he isn't in PM... 

What am I suppose to call him if not RNG?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JShupe said:


> Boom!!! Nah I don't recognize him he isn't in PM...
> 
> What am I suppose to call him if not RNG?


Sinsei?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Sinsei?


Croaker slinger II

Where u fish CSII?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL.... I like soakin croaker and getting pedicures, I wonder if any of them little Asian girls would go fishin with me?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JShupe said:


> Croaker slinger II
> 
> Where u fish CSII?


Sabine, Dam B, Rayburn, Toledo, Fork, Offshore, Venice, and will start hitting Big Lake this summer.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I love this shat!!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL.... I like soakin croaker and getting pedicures, I wonder if any of them little Asian girls would go fishin with me?


Grab 2 they make good money go fishy.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

smoke break......


----------



## claudejrc (Oct 10, 2009)

$5k for a mobile home bathtub that has a small refrigeration, aerator system, and a plexi glass lid?

I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

claudejrc said:


> $5k for a mobile home bathtub that has a small refrigeration, aerator system, and a plexi glass lid?
> 
> I'm in the wrong business.


Ain't we all.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

$5K worth of croaker not the tub


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Just want to remind everyone to lather up their croakers with pro cure croaker scent. Adds that extra bite!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That's one sweet rig. Great idea!


----------



## akkording (Jan 6, 2013)

galvbay said:


> got me to thinking about..........


Dude are you soaking your feet in that picture?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

akkording said:


> Dude are you soaking your feet in that picture?


I'm not completely 100% sure, but I believe FlatOutFishing is the only one who soaks TRod's feet... Jus saying!


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Ha. That rig is on my dock. It even has an in-line water cooler on it. No expense spared. It gets used most days...and for what they are doing, works quite well...


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

That's the real deal! Ill get some pics of the ones we keep in our trucks when we need baits for multiple days. They are pretty sweet!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

JShupe said:


> Where u guide RNG?


We guide out of Matagorda and usually have to drive to Palacios to get croaker every afternoon for our trips the following day. The harbor is getting better at having good ones, but they are still working on getting it right. Tues-Thur we can usually get them their and they are good. But Fri-Mon they usually don't have good seasoned(fellow croaker soakers will understant this) croaker and they won't last 2-3 cast max. They are working to get it right and I hope they do because it'll make our lives much easier.

I'd honestly be scared to put that on the dock in Matagorda at boat slip because I'm sure someone would figure out how to break in and drop something into the tank killing them all.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> and your hurt feelings


Lol I think your feelings are hurt too!!!! :an5:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Run-N-Gun said:


> We guide out of Matagorda and usually have to drive to Palacios to get croaker every afternoon for our trips the following day. The harbor is getting better at having good ones, but they are still working on getting it right. Tues-Thur we can usually get them their and they are good. But Fri-Mon they usually don't have good seasoned(fellow croaker soakers will understant this) croaker and they won't last 2-3 cast max. They are working to get it right and I hope they do because it'll make our lives much easier.
> 
> I'd honestly be scared to put that on the dock in Matagorda at boat slip because I'm sure someone would figure out how to break in and drop something into the tank killing them all.


I bet Ole T Koontz will have him a nice one before long... Nothing like a croak on a ole skeleton rod... Deadly combo.

Hey Jack if that croak doesn't gut hook a trout before the 3rd cast it's barker is defective. Just sayin


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

JShupe said:


> I bet Ole T Koontz will have him a nice one before long... Nothing like a croak on a ole skeleton rod... Deadly combo.
> 
> Hey Jack if that croak doesn't gut hook a trout before the 3rd cast it's barker is defective. Just sayin


You are the master troller bro but it is entertaining.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You are the master troller bro but it is entertaining.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


HeyJack I mean Smac I like to keep it light... Word.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice setup, but it isn't **** to a setup I have seen at one gentlemans bay house. The guy would trailer in approximately 100 dozen croaker at a time and actually had a professional engineed filtration system. In the barn he had one of the large Port-a-cools blowing on them at all times to keep them cool. He would keep croaker alive pretty much as long as he needed and would feed them trout bellys. They were almost like pets....


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

JShupe said:


> I bet Ole T Koontz will have him a nice one before long... Nothing like a croak on a ole skeleton rod... Deadly combo.
> 
> Hey Jack if that croak doesn't gut hook a trout before the 3rd cast it's barker is defective. Just sayin


It is entertaining and you definitely grabbed the largest spoon in the kitchen on this one!

Before anyone starts a witch hunt, if you fish croaker correctly 99% of the time your hook should be in the side of the mouth. Obviously they can swallow it and it does happen about as much as it does with shrimp, soft plastics, etc.

Carry on...


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

This whole thread is full of win! LOL


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Run-N-Gun said:


> It is entertaining and you definitely grabbed the largest spoon in the kitchen on this one!
> 
> Before anyone starts a witch hunt, if you fish croaker correctly 99% of the time your hook should be in the side of the mouth. Obviously they can swallow it and it does happen about as much as it does with shrimp, soft plastics, etc.
> 
> Carry on...


Side of the mouth.... For real??? RNG I ain't falling for no banana in my tail pipe brother.

I like big spoons.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

What I've found is if you let them take the hook all the way down the less chance you stand in losing them at the boat...especially those big sows!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JShupe said:


> I bet Ole T Koontz will have him a nice one before long... Nothing like a croak on a ole skeleton rod... Deadly combo.
> 
> Hey Jack if that croak doesn't gut hook a trout before the 3rd cast it's barker is defective. Just sayin


"Defective barker"
:rotfl: greenie:rotfl:

Â©


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

JShupe said:


> Side of the mouth.... For real??? RNG I ain't falling for no banana in my tail pipe brother.
> 
> I like big spoons.


How about RNG take JShupe fishing and video the fish caught and hook placement? Solve the debate once and for all, or maybe for this thread....


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Reynolds4 said:


> What I've found is if you let them take the hook all the way down the less chance you stand in losing them at the boat...especially those big sows!


Now there's a truthful man right there.

Just in case your partner doesn't want to net it and you put the ole China Rodsmith anchor flip on that sow right on the ole deck.

Your honesty is much respected.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Doubleover said:


> How about RNG take JShupe fishing and video the fish caught and hook placement? Solve the debate once and for all, or maybe for this thread....


Absolutely let's do a catch and release croaker trip... I'll buy the gas and beer for you RNG.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

JShupe said:


> Absolutely let's do a catch and release croaker trip... I'll buy the gas and beer for you RNG.


Since I came up with the idea, can I tag along?


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

All else fails you can tell the wife your are buying a hot tub for two!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

What size do you want J


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I wonder if they will let ya come sit in it around lunch time to cool off.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Doubleover said:


> Since I came up with the idea, can I tag along?


Absolutely would you like to be cameraman and RNG and I will play Hank Parker and Jimmy Houston.

The great croaker catch and release episode.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JShupe said:


> Absolutely would you like to be cameraman and RNG and I will play Hank Parker and Jimmy Houston.
> 
> The great croaker catch and release episode.


Good thing you didn't say Zell Rowland/Bill dance, that trip would be doomed:cloud:
Â©


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey y'all know when Chris Martin see's this thread he's going to be making calls and ordering about 4 of those tubs w the amount of monkeys they toss down there in the summer. 

That ole boy spares no expense when it comes to doing it right.


----------



## geekayak (Nov 10, 2012)

I wonder if you can stick your feet in it and get one of those fish pedicures?


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

JShupe said:


> Absolutely would you like to be cameraman and RNG and I will play Hank Parker and Jimmy Houston.
> 
> The great croaker catch and release episode.


Hell no, I wanna fish! I will mount one of those cameras to me head that makes everyone sea sick when they watch it......


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

geekayak said:


> I wonder if you can stick your feet in it and get one of those fish pedicures?


As long as you dont have sunscreen or soap on your feet or legs, that stuff is deadly to croaker.........


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Doubleover said:


> As long as you dont have sunscreen or soap on your feet or legs, that stuff is deadly to croaker.........


Good point those monkeys are ultra sensitive. Kinda like a woman w PMS


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

JShupe said:


> Side of the mouth.... For real??? RNG I ain't falling for no banana in my tail pipe brother.
> 
> I like big spoons.


I'll give it to you, you're definitely stirring(or should I say sloshing) the pot on this one!

Here's a 6lber Nick released this morning already. They texted me the picture around 7:45am.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Run-N-Gun said:


> I'll give it to you, you're definitely stirring(or should I say sloshing) the pot on this one!
> 
> Here's a 6lber Nick released this morning already. They texted me the picture around 7:45am.


Atta boy!


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

JShupe said:


> Good point those monkeys are ultra sensitive. Kinda like a woman w PMS


Yeah croaker are a lot like Women, sensitive, expensive, noise, people dont like when you use them, and they are fun as hell at the end of your rod!


----------



## Hurricane Mike (Mar 7, 2006)

What's the bet this go round


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Hurricane Mike said:


> What's the bet this go round


it's private boss.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice fish RNG!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Doubleover said:


> Yeah croaker are a lot like Women, sensitive, expensive, noise, people dont like when you use them, and they are fun as hell at the end of your rod!


I don't care who you are, that's funny! Green heading your way.


----------



## Hurricane Mike (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm sure enjoying this new generation of web trout slayers. Try to be easy on them Jody


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Doubleover said:


> Yeah croaker are a lot like Women, sensitive, expensive, noise, people dont like when you use them, and they are fun as hell at the end of your rod!


And that...is he most accurate and funny post i have seen in a while. Green to ya

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Run-N-Gun said:


> I'll give it to you, you're definitely stirring(or should I say sloshing) the pot on this one!
> 
> Here's a 6lber Nick released this morning already. They texted me the picture around 7:45am.


San Antone....I see the others didn't fair so well! :biggrin:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Those China Rodsmith rods are deadly lobbing those monkey's. How many casts those boys getting out of the monkey's today.. 2-3?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

RNG it's all good you just stay up there dropping those monks on Matty brother.

You just holler when you want to make an episode pods.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Just heard that there was a boat full of pirates buying up all the croaker in Corpus and they had a map of Mansfield ..................


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Hurricane Mike said:


> What's the bet this go round





JShupe said:


> it's private boss.


Shupe is "thinning the herd" for Mont:rotfl:

Â©


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

dc1502 said:


> Just heard that there was a boat full of pirates buying up all the croaker in Corpus and they had a map of Mansfield ..................


hey you shallow water casting elitist fly fisherman.... Nahhhh they are heading to Matty to hook up with RNG!!!!

It wasn't Mansfield it was Matty!


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Guide*



JShupe said:


> Where u guide RNG?


They Guide out of Mattagorda. Great guys and they kmow there stuff!

:texasflag


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

matterboy123 said:


> They Guide out of Mattagorda. Great guys and they kmow there stuff!
> 
> :texasflag


That's pretty apparent with those pics you know..... :smile:


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

JShupe said:


> That's pretty apparent with those pics you know..... :smile:


I fished with them last year in July. Took my 11 year old and my father-in-law. had a great time with captain Nick.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

matterboy123 said:


> I fished with them last year in July. Took my 11 year old and my father-in-law. had a great time with captain Nick.


That's what it's all about right there... Start teaching that 11 yr old how to work a topwater!!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey Jode,
you know that to achieve your required number of posts to hit your limit to win your bet, YOUR posts don't count. So you are only at about 55.:rotfl:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

****.


----------



## JSAPP (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't always fish PM, but when I do I pack plenty monkeys and an extra ice chest. :walkingsm


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

JShupe said:


> That's what it's all about right there... *Start teaching that 11 yr old how to work a topwater*!!!


Why when there are abundant croaker?


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I'll take 2 of them


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

That is Frank's. **** soakers


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Do croaker eat alligator eggs as well? I gut hooked an extremely large female alligator on a croaker one time.........


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Doubleover said:


> Do croaker eat alligator eggs as well? I gut hooked an extremely large female alligator on a croaker one time.........


Ce bon! Ill let troy know. Next season of swamp people you will see them croaking from every tree limb! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

JFT


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

dc1502 said:


> Just heard that there was a boat full of pirates buying up all the croaker in Corpus and they had a map of Mansfield ..................


Baahhhhh!! :rotfl: Dam that's good stuff.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

There is nothing like feeling a croaker fart through your Waterloo rod.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> There is nothing like feeling a croaker fart through your Waterloo rod.


Lmfao


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JShupe said:


> Lmfao


Hehe... Got to use Fins Windtamer pink bro or you won't feel the wet ones!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> There is nothing like feeling a croaker fart through your Waterloo rod.


Didn't matter what type of rod you had today, they were thumping them!

aka Thunder-striking them as we call it.

Both groups today had solid boxes of quality trout


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> There is nothing like feeling a croaker fart through your Waterloo rod.


You know it. HP for the monkeys and Waderstix for the crab. Best set up for each I've found so far anyway. My amb 6500 fits that dam billyclub like peas and carrots.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Hehe... Got to use Fins Windtamer pink bro!


and pink chatter weights for sure


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Run-N-Gun said:


> Didn't matter what type of rod you had today, they were thumping them!
> 
> aka Thunder-striking them as we call it.
> 
> Both groups today had solid boxes of quality trout


LOL! Dam. Shupe. Don't look unless you have your nitroglycerin by your lazy boy! :hairout:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Disturbing, I need a pill.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

This thread is all over the place........I'm lost.....

But back to the OP post.......nice! but a 5K for a bait well/bathtub seems a little rich IMO....


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Croaks are big business you know.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

They sure do taste a lot better than a speck. Shouldn't we be using cut speck to catch croaks.......if there's anything right in the universe?

Â©


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> You know it. HP for the monkeys and Waderstix for the crab. Best set up for each I've found so far anyway. My amb 6500 fits that dam billyclub like peas and carrots.


The HP is the ticket brother!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

HP rock.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JShupe said:


> HP rock.


Yeah... They named it after me so they ROCK! Croaker Escalade rod!!!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE=Haute Pursuit;4950021]Yeah... They named it after me so they ROCK! Croaker Escalade rod!!![/QUOTE]

you da croaker man!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JShupe said:


> QUOTE=Haute Pursuit;4950021]Yeah... They named it after me so they ROCK! Croaker Escalade rod!!!


you da croaker man![/QUOTE]

Yeah buddy!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

No more posts though, trying to keep it on the down-low so as not to attract Columbia Zombies... Short on ammo!


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

That live well is ruining our fisheries


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

texastony said:


> That live well is ruining our fisheries


It just can't be helping in anyway I can see.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Run-N-Gun said:


> Didn't matter what type of rod you had today, they were thumping them!
> 
> aka Thunder-striking them as we call it.
> 
> Both groups today had solid boxes of quality trout


Did Chris Martin teach you how to take those deck photos? Back in the day that was his signature pic.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I got a reddie over this thread... Doesn't anyone have a **** sense of humor anymore. 

Touchy pansie a55.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JShupe said:


> I got a reddie over this thread... Doesn't anyone have a **** sense of humor anymore.
> 
> Touchy pansie a55.


Look at it as a Christmas themed control panel
Â©


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

JShupe said:


> I got a reddie over this thread... Doesn't anyone have a **** sense of humor anymore.
> 
> Touchy pansie a55.


It's a tough world out there on the internet ..............sad2sm


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

JShupe said:


> Did Chris Martin teach you how to take those deck photos? Back in the day that was his signature pic.


Who's Chris Martin??

JK'ing, naw I told the guys to switch it up a little cause all the cleaning table pics look the same.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

JShupe said:


> I got a reddie over this thread... Doesn't anyone have a **** sense of humor anymore.
> 
> Touchy pansie a55.


Doubt it was a croak giving you a reddie. In fact if this thread has made it to any monkeys that know how to use the Internet, I'd bet you've been covered in green and ataboys from them. You lead a noble cause on there behalf ol mighty one.

Shupe. Shupe. Shupe. Awwummmmmmmmm.

Or is it for the trout? Or both? I'm confused.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

JShupe said:


> I got a reddie over this thread... Doesn't anyone have a **** sense of humor anymore.
> 
> Touchy pansie a55.


It was probably BLK JK 24 for having his "incest" thread closed so he wouldn't beat your replies and views on a thread record .


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Was the guy who gave you a redie the same guy who owns the bait tank you put on 2cool to make fun of? That would be underatandable lol other than that its all in good fun

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Nah I don't think so....

Anyway I am down here on the island and there are plenty of yellow flags a flying so if the fish are hiring you chunkers should have plenty of monkeys to slay them with.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

In all seriousness the pic in the original post wasn't too make fun but to accurately depict what a huge business the croaker has become. Goes back to the other thread about economics.


----------



## JSAPP (Feb 21, 2011)

Pretty sure it all boils down to haves and have nots. The have nots always want to cry and poke at folks to try to make themself feel better. It's ok little fella, maybe one day.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

JSAPP said:


> Pretty sure it all boils down to haves and have nots. The have nots always want to cry and poke at folks to try to make themself feel better. It's ok little fella, maybe one day.


Huh?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JShupe said:


> Huh?


Slopokes burn handle!!!!!

Â©


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Where is slowpoke.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

************ these days

Â©


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Like he's got a lot to say down there.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JShupe said:


> Like he's got a lot to say down there.



I'm tellllllllllllliiiiiiiiiinnnnnn'!!!!!!!!!

Â©


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

*WoW*

Just add a couple more air hoses and its a jacuzzi with exfoliation by fish, Health spa and Bait all in one tub.... LOL..


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh? :mpd:hwell::rybka:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

slopoke said:


> Huh? :mpd:hwell::rybka:


Where you find that smoker croaker smilie???


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Where you find that smoker croaker smilie???


That's a Golden...Croaker...smoker...smilie...to you, Homeboyee.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

slopoke said:


> That's a Golden...Croaker...smoker...smilie...to you, Homeboyee.


You snatch him out of the deck bathtub? He looks kinda gangsta!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

That's a gangsta monkey... That's not tobacco he's smoking... . :ac550:


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

For those that are not quite secure with others knowing that you are "croaker smokin" I give you........................Gilbert's monkey management system .This allows you to stay hidden amongst the anglers that might find your activity less than honorable....................just add eyepatch.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

dc1502 said:


> For those that are not quite secure with others knowing that you are "croaker smokin" I give you........................Gilbert's monkey management system .This allows you to stay hidden amongst the anglers that might find your activity less than honorable....................just add eyepatch.


Now that's a rig.


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

I dunno...pretty sure that is you cart that rig around, folks are going to know that you are a no-fishing, summertime fair weather, can't cast a lure without backlashing, can't see a fish to sightcast to, too fat to work at it, barking monkey chunkin, load the cooler and give them away to neighbors, "fisherperson". The eye patch will just further give it away.

I bet the Matagorda Bay Rapist...er...RNG...or whatever his name is, has a boat full of them!



dc1502 said:


> For those that are not quite secure with others knowing that you are "croaker smokin" I give you........................Gilbert's monkey management system .This allows you to stay hidden amongst the anglers that might find your activity less than honorable....................just add eyepatch.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

SiteCast said:


> I dunno...pretty sure that is you cart that rig around, folks are going to know that you are a no-fishing, summertime fair weather, can't cast a lure without backlashing, can't see a fish to sightcast to, too fat to work at it, barking monkey chunkin, load the cooler and give them away to neighbors, "fisherperson". The eye patch will just further give it away.
> 
> I bet the Matagorda Bay Rapist...er...RNG...or whatever his name is, has a boat full of them!


"To fat to work at it". Lmao! 
Man your a dik. Funny but still a dik. Lol


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

sotexhookset said:


> "To fat to work at it". Lmao!
> Man your a dik. Funny but still a dik. Lol


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

SiteCast said:


> I dunno...pretty sure that is you cart that rig around, folks are going to know that you are a no-fishing, summertime fair weather, can't cast a lure without backlashing, can't see a fish to sightcast to, too fat to work at it, barking monkey chunkin, load the cooler and give them away to neighbors, "fisherperson". The eye patch will just further give it away.
> 
> I bet the Matagorda Bay Rapist...er...RNG...or whatever his name is, has a boat full of them!


Too fat to work at it..................I bet you ran out of breathe typing that huh?........................lol


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

SiteCast said:


> I dunno...pretty sure that is you cart that rig around, folks are going to know that you are a no-fishing, summertime fair weather, can't cast a lure without backlashing, can't see a fish to sightcast to, too fat to work at it, barking monkey chunkin, load the cooler and give them away to neighbors, "fisherperson". The eye patch will just further give it away.
> 
> I bet the Matagorda Bay Rapist...er...RNG...or whatever his name is, has a boat full of them!


 Matagorda bay Rapist......................LOL :rotfl: You owe me a keyboard ........................lol


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

SiteCast said:


> I dunno...pretty sure that is you cart that rig around, folks are going to know that you are a no-fishing, summertime fair weather, can't cast a lure without backlashing, can't see a fish to sightcast to, too fat to work at it, barking monkey chunkin, load the cooler and give them away to neighbors, "fisherperson". The eye patch will just further give it away.
> 
> I bet the Matagorda Bay Rapist...er...RNG...or whatever his name is, has a boat full of them!


Got'em again today. It was a grind but still put customers on a good box.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Run-N-Gun said:


> Got'em again today. It was a grind but still put customers on a good box.


MBR strikes again!!

I need a pill.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey r u and Koontz and Paradoski all chummy down there at the marina?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JShupe said:


> MBR strikes again!!
> 
> I need a pill.


How big a speck ya think I can catch off these Shupe?








Â©


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

JShupe said:


> Hey r u and Koontz and Paradoski all chummy down there at the marina?


We get along with everyone that is professional. Paradoski, Grimes, Talasek, Alexander and a few others help me out when we run big coorporate deals and we help them out when they need extra boats as well.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> How big a speck ya think I can catch off these Shupe?
> View attachment 629269
> 
> 
> Â©


A yea a big girl right there but I would actually eat that bait.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Tell Talasek I said hello... Mark's a good guy.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Some of you guys crack me up, nothing better to do than try and start **** on an outdoors blog....I guess if you can't catch fish, then ya gotta do what you can to pass time. I personally think that Run N Gun does a great job of putting clients on fish, and are a fun group of guys to fish with. Like my buddy Birdman says...haters are gonna hate


----------



## Coastal Whaler (Dec 28, 2005)

*catch*



Run-N-Gun said:


> Got'em again today. It was a grind but still put customers on a good box.


Nueces Bay used to produce stringers like that, every day for all the guides that came over from Aransas Pass.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

JShupe said:


> Tell Talasek I said hello... Mark's a good guy.


Who should I tell him said hello? Shupe?

He's a good guy and the lodge him and Bink have works great for entertaining.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Run-N-Gun said:


> Who should I tell him said hello? Shupe?
> 
> He's a good guy and the lodge him and Bink have works great for entertaining.


Yes Jode Shupe.... I didn't realize he is part of a lodge been a while since I fished Matty... Did they buy David's ole place?

And btw I don't fish croaker personally but I understand it's your business and I understand economics and I'm not hating on you as one assumed I am. I'm sure your a great guy I'm sure we will meet one day on the water.

In the infamous words of Jesse Arsola...

LATE~


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JShupe said:


> A yea a big girl right there but I would actually eat that bait.


:rotfl:
First thing that crossed my mind was supper (croaker), but, they'll wind up frozen and used in a few weeks offshorehwell:

For those of you that don't know, croaker is 10X better than trout on the plate:bounce::dance:


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

JShupe said:


> Yes Jode Shupe.... I didn't realize he is part of a lodge been a while since I fished Matty... Did they buy David's ole place?
> 
> And btw I don't fish croaker personally but I understand it's your business and I understand economics and I'm not hating on you as one assumed I am. I'm sure your a great guy I'm sure we will meet one day on the water.
> 
> ...


I'll let him know you said hello. Him(Mark Talasek) & Bink Grimes are the owners and run Sunrise Lodge down in Matagorda. I don't think they bought it from anyone because they built it from the ground up a few years ago.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

We ran a big group at the lodge a couple weeks ago: http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/report/viewtopic.php?t=294&sid=c4bb527abb1c32dae67b895acbbdafc0

Sunrise lodge: http://www.matagordasunriselodge.com/


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Does Cassady have his place still?


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

JShupe said:


> Does Cassady have his place still?


Yes he still has full stringer lodge, but I think his reality business takes up all his time(full stringer reality). I think he just rents it out as a rental property now, not the full service meals etc like it started out years ago.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Run-N-Gun said:


> Yes he still has full stringer lodge, but I think his reality business takes up all his time(full stringer reality). I think he just rents it out as a rental property now, not the full service meals etc like it started out years ago.


That's a big 10-4 if u see him tell him hello too pls.. He's good people.

I felt so bad one day we got in the BIG GIRLS in E and he was holding up this fat 27 biggest fish he had ever caught and I was hooked up next to him being quiet as they took pics and pull up a close to 10lb 29-30in huge momma...


----------

